# Wohin gehört in Eclipse ein jpeg-Bild ?



## Kanitrino (18. Jul 2008)

Hallo Experten,

Ich habe ein Java-Programm geschrieben, das auch gut läuft.
Nun möchte ich zukünftig in Eclipse programmieren und habe es dort hineinkopiert.
Leider werden jetzt meine jpeg-Bilder, mit denen ich die Buttons dekoriert habe, offenbar nicht mehr gefunden. Die Zeile
Image iconBild = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(getClass().getResource("M1.jpg"));
 führt zu einer Null-Pointer-Exception.

Ich habe die jpeg-Dateine nun in alle möglichen Ordner hinein verschoben (am logischten erschiene mir, wenn sie im selben Ordner wie die binäre .class-Datei, die sie aufruft, stünden) aber Fehlanzeige, die Fehlermeldung bleibt.

Also, kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wo ich sie hinschreiben muss, oder ob ich die o. g. Zeile ändern muss ?[/list]


----------



## Tobias (18. Jul 2008)

Heißt "in alle möglichen Ordner geschoben" im WindowsExplorer in den entsprechenden Ordner des Workspaces kopiert oder via Eclipse importiert?

Die IMHO korrekte Vorgehensweise wäre: Rechtsklick auf das richtige Package im "Package Explorer", im Kontextmenü "Import" auswählen, anschließend über die Otion "File System" das Bild suchen und importieren.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Beni (18. Jul 2008)

In denselben Ordner wie die *.java-Datei in der dein Code-Schnippsel steht.

Der bin-Ordner wird von Eclipse verwaltet, darin solltest du nichts ändern (es könnte gelöscht werden).


----------



## FArt (18. Jul 2008)

Lege die Dateien in ein extra Verzeichnis. Füge dieses Verzeichnis dem Klassenpfad hinzu. In einer Produktivumgebung kannst du die Dateien dann auch in einem .jar bereitstellen.


----------



## Kanitrino (19. Jul 2008)

Hurra, es funktioniert !   

Herzlichen Dank an alle.


----------

